# Log cabin kits??



## mrbreeze

Anybody have experience with kit-type log cabins? A buddy and I need to build something at deer camp..options include pulling in a travel trailer, a trailer park style trailer, or building some type of cabin. Our preference is building the cabin. Need room for 4 guys/kids ( a couple of bunks), and the ladies are requiring a bathroom in this one. We have a well and electricity. Any thoughts or experiences? Looking for something pretty basic that we can put together ourselves over a few weeks.


----------



## bad400man

not sure how these compare in price to the kits but i thought they looked nice. http://www.trophyamishcabins.com/home


----------



## greyghost

Bad400man,
I build alot of these kits. If you want a cabin these are the way to go. They come with just about everything you need. With the exeption of a few things. I know there are some bad ones out there so be careful what you buy. If you have questions you can pm me and we can talk on the phone and i can help you with all your questions. I have built for 4 different manufactures so i am very knowledgable in this area. Good luck on your search. 

Here is my number one reccomendation for a kit. :idea:
www.Conestoga Log Cabins.com


----------



## PikeLaker

http://www.conestogalogcabins.com/index.html

The link above should work. The prior post had a broken link. GreyGhost, how would these hold up to UP snowloads? Does, somebody build it for me for the price advertised on the website or do I have to shell out a few more G's for that!:sad:


----------



## greyghost

Sorry about the link. No the price does not include labor or shipping. As for labor it usually runs 1/3 the price of the cabin. Shipping cost i have no clue on. If ya decide to get one and dont want to build it your self let me know cause the companies usually add on 40 percent to my price. I can give you alot better deal than that. 

Snow loads are not an issue. They are engineered to withstand the snowloads of Colorado. If they can handle those loads there is not much chance of having problems here. I have built cabins in just about every state. Which means hurricane areas big snow country and just about anything you could imagine weather wise. Heck we had one go thru hurricane Katrina and it floated 6 miles away. Put it back on its basement and all that was needed ws to adjust the door. Thats pretty tough considering all the damage that storm produced.
If ya need to know what the labor cost would be just let me know which cabin your looking at and i will let you know the cost.
Good luck on your search!!!!


----------



## christod

GreyGhost,
What do you like about the Conestoga cabins compared to others? I'm in the market for something like the Alpine Ridge from Conestoga. Of course, it's a huge decision and I'm trying to figure what brands are good and how much the delivery & building typically cost.

Thanks.


----------



## onenationhere

I looked into a company about 6 or 7 years ago that was really good priced. Mast mini barns who I think are or were based in Fremont. They may not even be there anymore, its worth investigating though. The one I was looking at was pre built and loaded on a semi and delivered. Unfortunately my township had some unreasonably restrictions and I couldn't do it. This was a 14x32 cabin for under $20,000 with minimal work on my part so I would say it was one hell of a deal. If they are still in business you should look into them .
Mast mini barns.


----------



## greyghost

I can tell you they make a good quality cabin. Compared to other companies I would put them in the top 3. There are ways to save money on these builds. If your possibly looking to build I can save you some money. They are easy to assemble you can do it yourself if you can run wire and read prints. Just a big jigsaw puzzle with directions.


----------



## ajs8000

Just a lurker on this one, but curious if anyone has experience with the company in Mio, Michigan that sells the log cabin kits. They look pretty nice and seem to be an easy installation.

Personally, i just bought a 12x20 pre-built shed on runners and had it dropped off on my property. It works fairly well but it's certainly not for everyone.


----------



## bucko12pt

mrbreeze said:


> Anybody have experience with kit-type log cabins? A buddy and I need to build something at deer camp..options include pulling in a travel trailer, a trailer park style trailer, or building some type of cabin. Our preference is building the cabin. Need room for 4 guys/kids ( a couple of bunks), and the ladies are requiring a bathroom in this one. We have a well and electricity. Any thoughts or experiences? Looking for something pretty basic that we can put together ourselves over a few weeks.


One of the guys in our camp had some Amish guys build him a 16x24' cabin at our camp. Cost was $ 10k erected on the prepared site, finished on the outside, no paint/stain, with doors and windows. He did the mechanical stuff and finished the inside himself. This is in Kalkaska Co, but I believe they will work anywhere in the state. 

PM me if you want info and I will get the contact info. 

Stay away from the Cabela's kits. We have one of those also and it's too cut up on the inside with a bunch of small rooms due to necessary supporting walls.


----------



## bigmac

wow its been a while since this page was going
2009??????:lol:


----------



## onenationhere

Dang, that's the problem when someone digs up an old post, it fooled me. I didn't look at the dates and thought this was a new topic.


----------



## Philrai

Uh though looks like an old thread, but still for some people out there, if you guys are searching for cabin kits like those of mrbreeeze who actually asked for some suggestion you can find it in small kit cabins . They actually did a great job.
source: From experience.


----------



## broadhead100

Guys.. gonna pop this back up as I am curious greyghost or any others on here building cabins.. Any new recommendations or products worth talking about? I'm tossing the idea of building a small weekend cabin near manistee..


----------



## brushbuster

broadhead100 said:


> Guys.. gonna pop this back up as I am curious greyghost or any others on here building cabins.. Any new recommendations or products worth talking about? I'm tossing the idea of building a small weekend cabin near manistee..


Check these guys out. They sell kits and logs https://redirect.viglink.com/?forma...txt=http://www.naturallogcabins.com/demo.html


----------



## brushbuster

https://naturallogcabins.com/


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Here are some floor plans.

http://www.hiawatha.com/wp-content/uploads/hiawathafloorplans.pdf


----------



## bucko12pt

Unless you are intent on a log kit, the Amish are still a pretty affordable way to go. Have them finish it on the outside, do the inside yourself. 

This is mine I built myself, not a kit.


----------

